# MSI motherboard wiring.help please



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, I need help to wire the USB 2 hubs at the front of my tower to the motherboard.
My tower is a Pent4 ATX 9980 and came with ports attached but the wires are all single connectors not a plug in socket. They are named ....port+ 2 of( green cable).......port- 2 of.(white)....G 2 of (black) ......VCC 2 of (red)... I understand that they go to Jusb2. but cannot work it out. There are other cables I need to check with someone ,ie power,rest led ect but thought if I did it a bit at a time .
my motherboard manual can be downloaded here if it helps.

http://forums.techguy.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=19

motherboard is MSI 845E max

thanks
ladynimue


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Wrong Link.

USB headers are fairly standard. Starting at Pin 1 it goes VCC, DATA -, DATA +, GND. Usually the two sets of wires(one for each port) is seperated into its own bundle or numbered 1 and 2. The same sequence is repeated for the second row of pins. Pin 1 is indicated by a solid white line on the one side of the pins.


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi ladynimue,

Does this link help? http://www.nvnews.net/reviews/msi_p4n_diamond/index3.shtml

Motherboard is by the same manufacturer - I would guess that the Jusb2 configuration is the same.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, sorry about link, it is 
http://www.msi.com.tw/program/search/ser/SerConDownRes.php?pro=1&chp=6
was trying to send hyperlink and got in a mess obviously !! I am going to try these wires now ,but cannot test as I am waiting for new graphics card to arrive. As you will have noticed I have not built system before but apart from this wiring I think all is well,!!!

thanks
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, I still have a problem with these connections.........my JUSB 1 and JUSB2 on motherboard have got 10 pins and I have got 8 connectors,....2 vcc....2port+....2port-.....2 g.....As I do not know about this .....here is pin definition


pin 1 usbpwr pin 2 usbpw
pin 3 usbpo- pin 4 usbpi-
pin 5 usbp+ pin 6 usbpi+
pin 7 gnd pin 8 gnd
pin9 nc pin 10 usboc 

I realise th nc is left empty but what about pin 10

thanks
ladynimue


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

usboc stands for USB Open Connection - suggest that this too is not needed as you say that you have only 8 wires to connect.

Found this link which may be of help: http://www.mysuperpc.com/build/pc_msi_k8n_neo_install_firewire_usb20.shtml


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Or you could plug the remaining wire into the only free pin left.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

> my JUSB 1 and JUSB2 on motherboard have got 10 pins and I have got 8 connectors,....2 vcc....2port+....2port-.....2 g.....As I do not know about this .....here is pin definition


According to the manual for the motherboard, JUSB1 and JUSB2 are 9 pin connectors .
Pins are laid out as follows: 
2 4 6 8 10
1 3 5 7 blank

Layout of pins is
(1)=usbpower (2)=usbpower, (3)=usbpo- (4)=usbpo1- (5)=usbpo+ (6)=usbpo1+ 
(7)=gnd (8)=gnd (9=)not used (10)=no pin

VCC = power


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, thank you all, that should be sorted now leaving pin 9 and 10 empty.
So that leaves me with a bunch of wires for the JAUDI connector and a few spare which I do not know where they go. for the JAUDI... I think these are the wires: R- IN....R- OUT...MIC- IN...GND....L- IN...L- OUT...MIC-IN...GND.
From pin definitions I see pin no 7 is reserved for futer use of headphone amplifier,but do not know which way to connect other wires as they are named differently on pins :
pin 1 AUD_MIC
pin 2 AUD_ GND
PIN 3 AUD_ MIC BIAS
PIN 4 AUD_VCC
PIN 5 AUD_FRONT_R
PIN6 AUD_RET_R
PIN 7 HP_ON
PIN 8 KEY
PIN9 AUD_FPOUT_L
PIN10 AUD_RET_L

Then there are these GND...TPA-...TPA+...VCC.......no idea at all where these go .

regards
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, still need help with these wires if anyone can 
regards
ladynimue


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi,

Still trying to locate an answer to your question.

You could email CS at MSI - you never know they may just be able to help: http://support.msi.com.tw/?language=eng


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi again,

I found this on another forum - do the colours and labels conform with what you have?

Red-mic=pin 1
Brown-mic bias=pin 3
Yellow-FPout-R=pin 5
Blue-FPout-L=pin 9
Black-gnd=pin 2
gray-Ret-R=pin 6
Green-Ret-L=pin 10


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Edit: Wrong Info - sorry related to JAUD2

New info:

The pin configuration that you do have (JAUD1) is as follows:

Pin 1 Aud MIc - front panel audio input signal
Pin 2 Aud Gnd - ground used by analogue audio circuits
Pin 3 Aud Mic Bias - Microphone power
Pin 4 Aud VCC - Filtered 5v supply
Pin 5 Aud FPOUT R - right chanel audio to front panel
Pin 6 Aud Ret R - audio return from front panel
Pin 7 - not used
Pin 8 - not used
Pin 9 Aud FPout L - left chanel audio to front panel
Pin 10 Aud ret L - left chanel audio return from front panel

Suggest:

R_in to pin 6
R_out to pin 5
Mic_in to pin 1
Gnd to pin 2
L_in to pin 10
L_out to pin 9

Pin 3 and Pin 4 not sure - you have given us 2 Gnd and 2 Mic_in is this correct?


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi , mine are
orange= mic in
black gnd
blue=L_OUT
red= L_IN

green= mic in
black = gnd
purple= r_out
red= r_in

two bundles of wires
regards
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, maybe you could call the purple wire gray as it is not a very clear colour. so is that the same as the one you found? They seem to be the same as my pin definition I gave 6 post ago except the brown and orange wires ,,mine is definatly orange

regards
ladynimue


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Please refer to my last post (13)


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

You can omit the front panel audio by using jumpers across pins 5 + 6, 9 + 10.

Not an ideal solution but with 2 Mic-in and 2 Gnd wires it would seem that there is a labeling problem.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, sorry had to pop out .yes there are 2 mic in one orange and one green
regards
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, sorry two gnd as well
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi ,
working off post 13, I have put wires as suggested:
R_in to pin 6
R_out to pin 5
Mic_in to pin 1
Gnd to pin 2
L_in to pin 10
L_out to pin 9


then on oin 3 I have put the other mic and pin 4 the other gnd..........not sure about this , anyone think its right???

Also does anyone know what the wires ,,,TPA+.........TPB+..........GND.....GND....that is one setof wires. TPA-........TPB+...........GND....VCC.....that is other set.
Are they to do with CD_In connector? book only has 4 wires: L..GND...R, which still leaves 4 wires and I could be totaly wrong about it .
Can anyone help please?
regards
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

CD-in connector has nothing to do with the case. It is a connector between the cd-reader and the motherboard.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi,thanks ..........but what are those wires for then ??

ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

I am devastated...........after putting everything together and wiring with help from here,my new system says no signal ....I can not find the problem, have tried different graphics card,different cpu, checked wiring...was wondering if it could be the memory sticks as I am not sure about them, but would that stop signal?It has a d bracket with four diagnostic led's to tell you what is happening and it hangs on 3 lit led's which is the check for onboard memory size,

ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Make sure your memory is installed fully. If you have two sticks, take one out and reseat the remaining one and see if it boots.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, have just tried that and a different stick ...I think it is wrong memory ....it has to be 184 pin unbuffered DDR DIMM...............It only says DDR so is that wrong? and if it is will it stop signal?
thanks
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

If it says DDR it is the right type. Different memory types have different key slots cut in them and will only go in the slot they are designed for. That board is designed for ddr 1600 or 2100 and though it may work with a higher speed, it may not. Most boards will operate with higher speed memory, but I have seen some that will not. Is the memory you have one of these speeds?? Do the clips at the end of the sticks lock into place when you push in the memory??


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

the memory stick clicks into place and fastens.........they are both 256mb DDR 266mhz c12.5 ECC....
specs at front of book say I can use:2 double sided Dimms with unbuffered ddr 200/266, largest memory possible 2GB

ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

> cl 2.5 ECC...


Could it be that it will not support ECC memory?? ECC is error correcting code and has an extra bit built in to catch errors.
unbuffered means non ECC


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

I think you are right , I found a sight which runs compatability fo your board and memory and it say none ecc....would that cause the no signal?
thanks
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Wish I could tell you for sure. Do you have any friends you can try non-ecc memory stick??


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

I think my daughter might use it will have to wait untill tomorrow though as it is 1.30 here dont think she would get out of bed to lend me it !! I will try it and get back to you
thanks
ladynimue


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, first of all got the right memory sorted , it was non ecc I needed and I had bought ecc so now boots up fine but I have got a few problems with this wiring still, I put all wires where I said after your replies and front panel usb ports work,led's are lit ..problem is when you need to restart after loading software...monitor turns off but pc does not . Also I still have a bunch of spare wires as stated in previous post. Also I can not get floppy drive to register on list at all ,just is not there. Can anyone help please,
ladynime


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, I think my problem is bigger than I thought..... My onboard sound is not found, is this to do with the wiring or is it just not working? 
The board is MSI 845E max and although I have system disc it cannot install hardware, tried about 20 times says no sound card.. help this is a pain, so is the not restarting
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Hi, Here is the wiring for your sound: 

Since you were trying to wire the front of your case for sound, I'm going to say something went wrong there. I would pull the wires for the front of your case off and re-jumper pins 5-6 and 9-10 so that rear audio works. Plug speakers plug into the top audio connector, (should be light green). 

Other problems, enter the bios and load bios setup defaults. See if that helps. If not, you may have the floppy cabled wrong or under standard cmos setup in bios, see if it is set to 1.44---3.5" floppy.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, thanks...got the floppy working ....going to pull wires off and put jumpers on in a minute, have reset bios defaults but still will not restart when computer needs to after installing software, it does shut down properly when I turn it off so I suppose that is something. any ideas on which wiring is wrong there?
going to do wires now...I can not open your attachment just got a red cross so I must have something set wrong but gan not think what at minute
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

That is a WinZip folder. You will need a program that will unzip it. http://www.oldversion.com/program.php?n=winzip I use 8.0

Re-reading my old post, pull off the audio wires, not all the wires.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, pulled wires off ,reset jumpers, rebooted, hoping it would pick up audio,which it did ...said ...new hardware multi media device AC97 blah blah... there was a problem hardware not installed.....same as before, looked in device manager and this device with yellow question mark was not in the right place ie: sound video and game contollers,it was on its own, so I decided to format hard drive(which did not matter, nothing to loose as i just built system) it then put multi media icon in sound video game controllers.Then XP picked it up as new hardware I closed this box and went to device manager reinstall driver and it worked.Therefore if you install it from new hardware found it does not work!!!!

Now my problem is how to fix restart...re set whatever......rest button does not work,when you load something which needs to restart pc that does not work,monitor turns off but tower does not ...I must have wire wrong on JFP2 
trouble is they are fied in pairs and options seem obvious but can not get it to work
anyone able to help please, the wiring comes from front hub on case

motherboard....MSI845e max
case....ATX 9880

thanks
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

Restart does not turn the tower off. The monitor goes black and win xp restarts, but the tower continues to run.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi , sorry explained that badly ...it does not come back on ,screen goes black and optical mouse light goes out........then nothing, it just stays like that. I have to restart it with on/off switch
ladynimue


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

It's pins 5 and 7 on JFP1 for the reset, but to be honest, I'm not positive that has anything to do with Restart due to loading software. Does the reboot occur when you press the reset button on the tower?? Never had this problem before.


----------



## ladynimue (Jan 20, 2003)

hi, no reboot does not work when you press button on tower, I have changed the wires 5 and 7 round and it did not help so I put them back. As i said they are 2 wires in a connector so it was just one way or the other on these pins, 
Also i left it for 5 mins after it tried to reboot to see if it was just being slow coming back on but nothing happened, I have to press the on/off button for 10 secs to get it off then again to restart
ladynimue


----------

